
Musk's Secret Plan to Curb City Traffic with Self-Driving ‘Bus’ - forgotAgain
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-21/musk-s-secret-plan-to-curb-city-traffic-with-self-driving-bus
======
OrwellianChild
Musk: _“There’s a new type of car or vehicle that would be great for that and
that’ll actually take people to their final destination and not just the bus
stop.”_

What do you want to bet this involves daisy-chaining autonomous car-pods and
linking them up in HOV lanes. Get to your stop, and it breaks off to drop you
at your destination, and then goes back to queue at the "bus" station.

